# Solved: Built in webcam (not sure where this goes)



## xxsanadaxx (Apr 15, 2008)

Well, my girlfriend has a built-in webcam in her MacBook, and I was wondering if there was a way for her to use the webcam with two programs at once. Nothing we've tried so far works.

Anything we can download? Or something we can try? Anyone got ideas? Thanks.


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

you have this marked as solved - can you click on the button at the top of your first post and mark unsolved

I will also move to the apple forum


----------



## Yankee Rose (Jul 14, 1999)

Check out ManyCam. It works with iSight. Here is Macworld's review of the software.

Hope that helps!


----------

